# What's on Offer & Best Buys



## smokewood (May 19, 2015)

I was mooching around Bookers Cash & Carry earlier today and they are selling Australian Sirloin for £13.00/Kg, If you are into steak it is definitely worth trying.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 20, 2015)

Hi James.  Great idea for a thread.  If we find a good offer we can post here and spread the word to all the Group members.  Well done.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 21, 2015)

Sounds Good Idea To Me!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kiska95 (May 27, 2015)

Makro have Australian silverside at £5.86 a kilo ideal to destroy while practising. Oh and Boned Pork shoulder at £3.86KG but watch as some are the picnic not the blade, ask the butcher.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 19, 2015)

My local Booker have Australian beef striploin for £11.99 kg.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 19, 2015)

That's not bad and a lot of people are raving about the Aussie stuff even Tom Hixon sells it


----------



## resurrected (Aug 19, 2015)

I need to get something on the Q as it's been over a week now! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokewood (Aug 19, 2015)

Have a look at the steak at Bookers  it has a really good flavour and texture, I won't use anything else now.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 19, 2015)

Will do, cheers.


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 20, 2015)

Homebase doing 3kg bags of Weber briquettes at half price _and _buy one get one free. Cleared my local one out on Sunday (but that was before the buy one get one free offer...bugger)


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 20, 2015)

Will have a look at Home base Robbo, got the last 3 bags of heat beads from the Range and they don't know if they're gonna restock.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll be at both the Range &  Homebase tomorrow. Thanks guys.


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 21, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> Will have a look at Home base Robbo, got the last 3 bags of heat beads from the Range and they don't know if they're gonna restock.


I bought a load of heat beads from the Range at the start of the summer, but when I went there a few weeks ago they were completely out. I asked the guy at the information desk to check if there was any in stock, but he couldn't find any trace of them. I guess that means that they won't be getting any more this summer at least


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 21, 2015)

Got 10 - 3kg bags of the weber long lasting at homebase for under £20..... Happy days


----------

